# oh my god this is horrible and i need to do something



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 6, 2007)

This is a craigslist listing that is going to end horrible. i am going to talk to my mom about maybe taking her, i have no room for this rabbit here. I dont want to email her and say something that is going to frighten her away and she will not rehome this rabbit, or shuffle it off to a shelter. Can anyone help i would be willing to pick up, as it is not to far from me, and hold for a couple days till we can get it to someone. please i see this as being really bad


The BEST lop-ear rabbit ever - FREE [line] Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-10-06, 8:59AM EDT


I have a large female grey lop-ear rabbit. She is the sweetest thing ever, we named her Honey. She will run in circles around you when she sees you are coming to feed her. She is super soft and lets you pet her. We had her in a large rabbit cage, but it was too small, we moved her to a dog cage still too small, then a hutch which she escaped from dozens of times, finally we put her into a run area in our backyard with our dogs and she dug her way out and has been living the last 4 months 'free' in our backyard. She even goes on daily visits to some of the neighbors who give her special treats, but never strays far. We think she believes she is one of our dogs. She hangs out with our dogs, naps with them and even chases our CATS, and our cats actually run away from her! She needs a lot of room to run and play, and she is a wonderful, awesome bunny. We know she needs to be indoors for the winter because she does not have the natural instinct to build a burrow and hibernate, plus would prefer if she was able to be in a place where she can be contained because we worry about cars with her just running around. We would love to give her to someone who can take care of her and love her and NOT keep her locked in a tiny cage, but most importantly she will need to be indoors for the winter and preferably have a fenced area to play in if you bring her outside when it is warm. Like I said she thinks she is a dog and she loves to run around. SHE DOES NOT GET ALONG WITH OTHER RABBITS! Thanks for reading!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 6, 2007)

She sounds so sweet and lovely. I REALLY wish someone can take her!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww, I hope she finds a good home.

Too bad it says "Does not get along with other rabbits"

If I was closer, I would temporailty house her where she wouldn't be running wild. That's so scary!


----------



## Haley (Oct 6, 2007)

I would email her and tell her that you have rabbits of your own and that you are going to try your best to help her. Tell her how important it is that bunnies be kept contained- mention predators and infections and fly strike/worms. Maybe ask if she would consider please bringing the bunny inside until you are able to find someone to take her?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 6, 2007)

ok i am going to send her an email and i will let you know what she says. i mentioned it to my hubby and we will be getting a divorce if i bring in another animal  and my mom is teetering about the rabbit so i will see what she thinks about it tommorrow.


----------



## osprey (Oct 7, 2007)

Good Luck with the rescue. I'll bet she isn't spayed, which is why she hates other rabbits. It is a miracle that she has not gotten pregnant while running around the neighborhood. I hope it works out!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 7, 2007)

It's my understanding that wild rabbits (cottontail) and domestic rabbits cannot breed.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 7, 2007)

If I remember correctly, it's true that wild and domestic rabbits cannot breed. It sounds to me like these people have made a pretty decent effort to care for this rabbit, just didn't have the knowledge they needed to do so properly. They moved her to bigger housing three times becasue they were concerned that she had outgrown what she was in. Also, the general run of people don't have any clue that living "free" can harm a rabbit. After all, the little brown ones do it, and they seem ok, right?

I agree thatthe rabbit needs helpasap, but I don't think this person is any more of an idiot than anyone else who has never been educated about rabbits. Mabye give the person the link to this site? If they learn better, then any other rabbit they get in the future will be better off. Mabye they will even decide to keep this one indoors or something, since they obviously think she is a great pet.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 7, 2007)

i would like to appologize about saying this person was an idiot and i will edit that out. i see what you are saying and it was posted out of frustration and concern for this rabbit. i still havent heard anything from this person and it is not looking like my mom will be taking it in. i just dont have the money for another bunny , or the space for another one even temporarily till i could place her. i hope she gets back to me with a pict and that someone here would be able to take her before it is too late.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks so much, GG, I was going to point that out myself. 

And a REALLY big thanks toIce forrecognizing the heat of the moment and aplogizing.  

(I love this forum! Our members are so awesome!)



sas :hearts:


----------



## chinmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Where is the bun located? I have a friend looking for a bunny, so I may be able to get this little girl a great home!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 19, 2007)

The bun is located in Bethlehem Pa, North of Philadelhia. i have not heard anything back from the person and i am afraid to contact her again. She has not gotten back to me either way, good or bad, and i dont want her to thin k i am hasseling her.


----------

